# Overnight 12/27-12/28



## Cody_Smart (Jul 22, 2016)

Went for our last overnighter of the 2020 season this past Sunday/Monday. Had a good weather window and good reports of decent fish offshore at the rigs. We spent some time trying to find some live bait around the pass, finding birds, and the beach but had no luck so had to go out loaded with jigs and a big box of frozen pogies. Got to Ram powell around 6:30pm and made a few laps to try and mark some fish. Found our fish and dropped the jigs down. Quickly caught 2 nice blackfin tuna which would make for some great chunk bait. Chunked for a bit and kept jigging but the bite slowed down so we decided to pack up and head over to Delta House for the night. Got to Delta house around 10pm and set up for chunking and jigging. Found up current side and marked some fish pretty quickly all around 200 to 150ft deep. Caught a couple more bft jigging and caught 2 30inch yellowfin on the chunk. We got set up for another drift of chunking and noticed a group of fishing swimming up in our underwater lights. Oddly enough it was a group of chicken dolphin. I didn't think they were around this time of year but we put 3 of them in the boat.
It was getting close to morning time so we went up next to the rig to try and get some hard tails to slow troll for the day. Had a hard time locating them and figuring out what they wanted but eventually got 2 in the livewell in time for the morning light. We bridled them up and sent them out. Saw some big fish busting off the rig so we made our way over there. Not 20 minutes in I had a 100pound tuna blow up on my bait and sent him 6ft in the air. Unfortunately the fish did not come back to eat the bait. Another 20 minutes later and my bait gets knocked down but again no takers.
Around 10am we decided to try to chunk since we had no small live bait and there were smaller tunas rolling everywhere. Made one drift with no luck so we repositioned and went for it again. This time though I got a bite. This fish didn't seem very big as it just kinda felt like it was just holding on and didnt take a big run when I came tight with it. We all thought he was only going to be about 40 pounds. But 30 minutes later when I didnt make any ground on him we knew he had to be a bit bigger. About 45 minutes in I got the fish to come up to about 50 feet and he was big. Had decent sickles on him and looked thick. He took one look at that boat and went straight back down to about 200 feet and stayed there for the next 45 minutes. I finally got him back up and doing circles at an hour and a half in and put 2 gaffs in him. He was probably right at 100 pounds but it was a great fish and he kicked my butt. Took some pics and iced him and set back up to see if we could snag another one.
No luck on the chunking after that so we decided to head back in. It was a great end to our 2020 season. It was a great year as we caught at least one yellowfin in all the trips we did.
Tight Lines
-Team Livin' Lucky


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice YF, great report. felt like I was there with you. Thanks for sharing this adventure. Congrats on a nice Tuna


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Great trip and a very descriptive post!! Enjoyed reading it and Congrats!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Hell Yeah....


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish and thanks for the descriptive report. Good job grinding it out with limited bait options.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally! An awesome rig report- thank you- i felt like I was there with you too. 

What did you use to catch the hard tails up close to the rigs?


----------



## Cody_Smart (Jul 22, 2016)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Finally! An awesome rig report- thank you- i felt like I was there with you too.
> 
> What did you use to catch the hard tails up close to the rigs?


Pieces of blackfin on tiny hooks drifted across the rig leg!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Cody_Smart said:


> Pieces of blackfin on tiny hooks drifted across the rig leg!


thank you very much!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well written report. brought back old memories. y'all made a meat run. do you write for pnj? lol.
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Great job guys!!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Great report!


----------

